# I love snow and snowboarding but not everyone does



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

MassSnowboarder said:


> How do you fellow snowboarders deal with crabby people like these without losing your mind, and still enjoy snowboarding and winter?


Well, there's not too many people here that remember the blizzard of 1978, lol. I, however, have fond memories. 

Winter is not long enough around here for these types of people to bother me. It's the same people who bitch about the heat in the summer, perpetually miserable.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

for the vast majority the snow is all just a big pain this is true. i am always amazed to hear people here, locals i mean, some riders/skiers some not, complaining about the long winters and cold and i'm thinkin (and sometimes say) ' you do know what state this is , right? once a week probably. now i jus t feel a bit bad for them, missing out on the beauty and fun of it all, poor saps...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

It is annoying, I mean lots of these complainers moved to these areas knowing full well what the weather can do... but complaining is definitely a popular thing to do.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

winter is my summer :hairy:


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

MassSnowboarder said:


> I've loved snow ever since I played in it as a kid. How do you fellow snowboarders deal with crabby people like these without losing your mind, and still enjoy snowboarding and winter?


Just ignore them most of the time, from time to time gently remind them there are sports which actually rely on this white source of evil. What else can you do? 

You're in your fifties so I would guess most of these crabby people you mention are somewhere in that age range as well. Hence I doubt it is likely you'll get to convince them of your right and their wrong. Young people are usually easier to influence, but people having been hating snow for like 30 years, well, good luck changing that opinion. Possible, but not easy.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

LOL, my wife told me to shut up because she said 'hopefully no more snow' i said let it keep coming. I did have the luck of being on mountain the day we got the 18+ inches and getting to ride in epic conditions in vermont.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I literally dont see my friends for months at a time during Winter. Every weekend is spent at the mountain, and the weekdays is spent doing the chores i should have done on weekends/preparing for the next weekend. Luckily my wife is as fanatic as i am, so we keep each other company. 

Every so often i stop to think "Winter must suck if you arent in the mountains enjoying it" but then i shrug it off and start dreaming about my next weekend trip.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Find like minded people to share the enthusiasm of such an amazing thing. When I hear people complain I wanna punch them in their mouth for disgracing my love. Lol. Nah, I just feel sorry for them honestly. I'm also thankful everyone hates the snow. Leave and don't come back, I want all this beautiful pow to myself.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

I hate people like this. In winter they hate snow and it's too cold. In summer it's too hot. They hate rain, but when it's sunny they complain about it being too bright.

I usually just respond, "Don't like it? You're free to move anywhere you like."


----------



## hikerman (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey... Kind of the same for me. I am 46 this is my third year boarding and man I love it!! Can't get enough. I live in southern Ontario, so for me it's Hockley Valley ( 10min drive ) or Blue Mountain .
It is a great way to enjoy winter, always loved it.

Had a neighbour that had the heat so heigh in the winter T short and shorts was all you would need and in the summer he would have the A/C cranked he would ware long sleeve top and paints in his house. 

Always either to cold or hot outside.

Some people are just completely out to lunch!!


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

hikerman said:


> Had a neighbour that had the heat so heigh in the winter T short and shorts was all you would need and in the summer he would have the A/C cranked he would ware long sleeve top and paints in his house.
> 
> Always either to cold or hot outside.
> 
> Some people are just completely out to lunch!!


I know people like that. Boggles my mind, but whatever works for them I guess...


----------

